# AM1 owners club



## cdawall (Dec 16, 2015)

I have seen quite a few secondary systems on here based on AM1 so here is a place to post about them.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 16, 2015)

http://www.3dmark.com/is/3366502

125Mhz base clock, 21 multi. RAM running at 2000Mhz (125 x 8)

I love my 5350. I even do some light video editing on it. For games it's kind of good (2005 good), right now I'm playing Doom 3 BFG Edition on it and it runs quite good... I'm pretty sure the OC helps a lot in that regard though but even at stock I'd say it's quite capable.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 16, 2015)

I am having issues getting mine clocked up that high I blame the ram. For whatever reason this asrock board doesn't like the 4GB samsung sticks.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 16, 2015)

I got hold of an 8GB kit of Crucial 1866 1.5v RAM that is doing wonders. I can push even further but I have qualms about feeding it anything over 1.55v. Wouldn't like to toast it by accident.

Gonna post pictures tonight


----------



## cdawall (Dec 16, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> I got hold of an 8GB kit of Crucial 1866 1.5v RAM that is doing wonders. I can push even further but I have qualms about feeding it anything over 1.55v. Wouldn't like to toast it by accident.
> 
> Gonna post pictures tonight



Asrocks BIOS doesn't allow for more than 1.3v to this CPU. I would have done the Asus board, but it lacked an m2 slot for wifi.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 16, 2015)

It seems that the drive matters too; I used to have an Adata S510 SSD in there and couldn't get past 115 no matter what. Once I put the 300v in there I could get to 125. I also tried a Samsung 830 and it even didn't like a measly 105Mhz clock. It seems that Sandforce controllers fare the best... haven't tried anything else though.

EDIT: So you can't raise the Vcore? mmm, I guess 110 would be the most you can hope for.  I've run mine this way:

Vcore 1.5v (.25 vdroop so it's actually 1.475v)
RAM 1.55v
125Mhz clock
IDE mode enabled (AHCI doesn't like overclocks)

That is for when I'm gonna play an fps or something.  What I usually run it at is:
Vcore 1.4v
RAM 1.5v
120Mhz clock
IDE mode


----------



## cdawall (Dec 16, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> It seems that the drive matters too; I used to have an Adata S510 SSD in there and couldn't get past 115 no matter what. Once I put the 300v in there I could get to 125. I also tried a Samsung 830 and it even didn't like a measly 105Mhz clock. It seems that Sandforce controllers fare the best... haven't tried anything else though.



The last board I was running did 115mhz on this hard drive. That board died, I however cannot remember if I was using AMD or the Asmedia controller. Hell I will give that a shot and see what happens.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 16, 2015)

There we go swapped to the asmedia side, its still in AHCI and this is at 1.3v


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 16, 2015)

I sell them to my clients, so I don't have a fixed one.
They really are good for their money, even the Sempron 2650 is a nice contender to a cheap Celeron in overall cost and performance.
My favourite is the Sempron 3850, cheapest quadcore ever!


----------



## red_stapler (Dec 16, 2015)

One thing that I like about the AM1H-ITX aside from the DC jack is that it has a ASM1061 controller for two of the SATA ports, so you can overclock with AHCI enabled.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 16, 2015)

cdawall said:


> There we go swapped to the asmedia side, its still in AHCI and this is at 1.3v



Wow, it seems that you have a very nice chip  115 at stock is pretty good. I could hit 110 with mine. I might shoot for 130 but only to get the highest Icestorm result.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 16, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> Wow, it seems that you have a very nice chip  115 at stock is pretty good. I could hit 110 with mine. I might shoot for 130 but only to get the highest Icestorm result.



I have another AM1H that is dead that I will be swapping out at work. My goal is to have a fun little overclocker/steam box so wifi isn't important (hardwire). Going to take that one in and swap it for the asus board.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2015)

IMHO, these 2 threads need to be linked to this.
Ultra SFF HTPC - Smallest PC I've Ever Built
G1217 AMD AM1 SFF quad core Mini ITX desktop build / business machine


----------



## cdawall (Dec 17, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> IMHO, these 2 threads need to be linked to this.
> Ultra SFF HTPC - Smallest PC I've Ever Built
> G1217 AMD AM1 SFF quad core Mini ITX desktop build / business machine



Those are really cool. I guess I should post pics of mine one of these days.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 17, 2015)

Here I posted mine

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mini-itx-htpc.218388/


----------



## suraswami (Dec 17, 2015)

My ITX server build
MSI AM1 itx board, AMD 5150, 10GB ram (8GB + 2GB DDR3 1600), 1 x 64GB Samsung EVO SSD for OS and 1TB WD Green for storage.
Running Windows Server 2012 with 1 vm for windows home server and main OS for rest of file storage/share for the home.

Sips only 15w with a cheap ITX PSU and few fans running.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 25, 2015)

Pictures of mine


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 25, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> IMHO, these 2 threads need to be linked to this.
> Ultra SFF HTPC - Smallest PC I've Ever Built
> G1217 AMD AM1 SFF quad core Mini ITX desktop build / business machine



I still use that computer on a daily basis.  Also, here is the NAS I built with a Sempron 3850.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/am1-powered-8-drive-nas.208347/


----------



## cdawall (Dec 25, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> Pictures of mine
> 
> View attachment 70382 View attachment 70383 View attachment 70384 View attachment 70385 View attachment 70386 View attachment 70387



Which cooler is that?


----------



## GLD (Dec 25, 2015)

My daily driver is a mitx MSI with a Athlon 5350. I really like it, and it sips the electricity. It plays older games like Sniper Elite and newer ones like Goat Simulator well. I have a Athlon 5150 apu I should sell or trade as I am not using it.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 25, 2015)

cdawall said:


> Which cooler is that?



http://www.reeven.com/cpucooler_schwarzberg-normal/


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 25, 2015)

I have one of these systems as my Server/HTPC with an Althon 5350, it was overclocked but it seems to have gone back to stock somehow.... it's been on 24/7 for a year and a half (maybe a little more than that)


----------



## GLD (Dec 27, 2015)

Question for the AM1 crew:  I read a newegg review on an AM1 board that said to run a single stick of ram as it was better then a pair. I do know the AM1 has single channel memory controller, but can any one here confirm that one stick is better then two? I have a pair or ram in my AM1 and it does seem sluggish at times. I want to put my 5150 APU in a build, and do it right.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 27, 2015)

GLD said:


> Question for the AM1 crew:  I read a newegg review on an AM1 board that said to run a single stick of ram as it was better then a pair. I do know the AM1 has single channel memory controller, but can any one here confirm that one stick is better then two? I have a pair or ram in my AM1 and it does seem sluggish at times. I want to put my 5150 APU in a build, and do it right.



I haven't had any issues running two memory sticks.


----------



## john_ (Dec 28, 2015)

PC3: Sempron 3850 @ 1.625GHz, Asus AM1M-A, 8GB RAM @ 2000MHz (PS 2X4GB, no problems of any kind with two dimms, in fact it runs those two dimms better than my two AM3+ boards)

My 3850 had replaced an X3 Phenom II 720 and a GT 620 1+ year ago. It does look like a downgrade, doesn't it? Well I had the opportunity to replace it again with an Athlon II X3 435 a couple weeks ago and that same GT 620. Didn't like it. It needs 40W to do what the Athlon II X3 was doing at 70-100W with the onboard GPU or that GT 620. And for the casual stuff the 3850 was doing it better. Smoother and with no noise from the stock cooler.

I have done some tests with my 3850 in the past. Excellent for playing h264 movies, it was having problems with h265 and 4K youtube videos. Don't know if any of these where got better the last year. It can play 3-4 video streams at once with no problems. Excellent for watching sports online, excellent for typical internet browsing, excellent in every little thing. You just ignore h265.  Pity AMD abandoned the socket. They could be selling Beema all that last year now and offer some really good low end processors because I doubt a single module FM2/+ is any better than a 2+ GHz Beema.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 28, 2015)

+1 on Beema. I suppose AM1 sales weren't that good or something. 

Haven't tried to decode h265 on mine. H264 shouldn't have any problems due to the hardware decoding.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 28, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I haven't had any issues running two memory sticks.



Same with me tried with both my 2x2GB kit and 2x4GB nothing changed.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 28, 2015)

Mine has been fine with 2x4GB sticks too, what motherboard were you using?


----------



## GLD (Dec 28, 2015)

Mine is the MSI AM1I mitx, 8Gb (2x4 gb) Crucial low profile 1.35v 1600 ram, WD Black sata 3 (6.0gb/s), with the Gelid cpu cooler. I dual boot Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit and XP Pro 32 bit. It gets sluggish mainly when on the web (Win 7 only goes online). I do use IE as my browser, so that may be my problem, good ole IE 11.

I want to use my 5150 to build a low watt replacement for my parents that are using an old rig of mine. A 690 board with a 7750 (2.7 ghz) Kuma dual core with 4 gigs and Vista. I know Vista .  Think the 5150 1.6ghz quad core will be more better then the 2.7ghz dual core?


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 28, 2015)

I would go all out and put in a 5350. The chips are pretty cheap.

The performante per GHz sits between Athlon 64 and Phenom II levels... a little below Core 2 so it might lose in single thread performance but it's not like an office/browsing machine needs a lot of oomph.

Also, I think that IE doesn't support hardware acceleration, that might be part of the reason.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio (Dec 28, 2015)

ASRock AM1H-ITX, Athlon 5350 @ stock 2.05GHz , 8GB ram @ 1600 MHz, crucial M4 960GB SSD, Toshiba 3TB HDD, Intel i350-T4 4-port Gigabit NIC PCIe 2.0 x4 card, iStarUSA D-Value D214-MATX 2U chassis, Corsair CX430 PSU (mostly leftover parts). 

Currently using it as a NAS with NFS and samba shares in Arch Linux. 
So far the CPU is overkill but I like having headroom. The chassis comes with no fans and it's using the stock cooler. It stays around 50C all the time. 

I plan to use the 4-port ethernet card as a 4-Gb LACP connection with the managed switch for use as a shared Steam library (on the SSD) for small LAN parties.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 29, 2015)

GLD said:


> I know Vista .



Vista isn't too bad once it is fully updated. It stumbled out of the gate, but a lot of that wasn't even the OS's fault, it was the fault of the hardware designers and their poor driver support.



GLD said:


> Think the 5150 1.6ghz quad core will be more better then the 2.7ghz dual core?



I think so.  Single tasks might run slower, but the ability to offload more of the background stuff to the extra cores will help.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> I would go all out and put in a 5350. The chips are pretty cheap.
> 
> The performante per GHz sits between Athlon 64 and Phenom II levels... a little below Core 2 so it might lose in single thread performance but it's not like an office/browsing machine needs a lot of oomph.
> 
> Also, I think that IE doesn't support hardware acceleration, that might be part of the reason.



Clock for clock it is faster than a phenom II.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 4, 2016)

Has anyone tried one of the mobile chips with these? It's supposed to be the same socket. I would be curious if there was a socket version of the FX-8800P out there. That would be pretty zippy in a desktop.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh hey, I can join this now.


----------



## john_ (Feb 4, 2016)

Seeing this thread coming back to life, just to say that the Remix OS 2.0 works great on AM1, if you want to try a little x86 Android on your system.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 4, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Has anyone tried one of the mobile chips with these? It's supposed to be the same socket. I would be curious if there was a socket version of the FX-8800P out there. That would be pretty zippy in a desktop.



Aren't those BGA?


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 4, 2016)

TRWOV said:


> Aren't those BGA?



yes they are


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> yes they are


but not every mobile cpu is


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 5, 2016)

That particular CPU is BGA and not socketed

of course you could ask AMD to make a Socketed Version i'm sure there may be a market for it


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> That particular CPU is BGA and not socketed
> 
> of course you could ask AMD to make a Socketed Version i'm sure there may be a market for it



Oh yea I know that's why I said socketed version in my first post. Would be a cool CPU to try out.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 4, 2016)

Got a downstairs HTPC going. will be in an Antec ISK100 this time instead of the 110. Found one on ebay for under $40. I am a bit disappointed neither the AMD or Asmedia sata controllers support raid.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 8, 2016)

Got 5350 + AsRock AM1B-ITX combo from MC for $40.  Pretty good deal.  Planning to put together a Hyper-V/file server.

Will update how it goes.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2016)

My secondary is now in an Antec ASK 100. I like the 110 better and will definitely be spending the extra money to get that case next time.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 8, 2016)

suraswami said:


> Got 5350 + AsRock AM1B-ITX combo from MC for $40.  Pretty good deal.  Planning to put together a Hyper-V/file server.
> 
> Will update how it goes.



Can you get me one?


----------



## suraswami (Mar 8, 2016)

theonedub said:


> Can you get me one?



Sure, Tustin store is out of 5350, they will get more this week, if I go back to the store, I can get one.  They have the sempron combo for $30 if that interests.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2016)

theonedub said:


> Can you get me one?



I can check and see if we have anymore here. The am1b is 40 and am1h is 50 for the combo.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 8, 2016)

So what would you guys recommend to start OC'ing a little AM1 rig? Let the OC genie do it's stuff or tweak around? I have the AsRock AM1H-ITX with a 5350.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2016)

Toothless said:


> So what would you guys recommend to start OC'ing a little AM1 rig? Let the OC genie do it's stuff or tweak around? I have the AsRock AM1H-ITX with a 5350.



You have to be plugged into the Asmedia controller to keep the AHCI working, after than set voltage to 1.3v and see how high you can go. Most chips will top out at 107 stable.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 8, 2016)

I have the vcore maxed but Windows won't boot even on 105. I must be doing something wrong or my chip doesn't like me.

I wish k10stat still worked.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2016)

What ram and are you on the as media controller or the amd one?


----------



## suraswami (Mar 8, 2016)

cdawall said:


> What ram and are you on the as media controller or the amd one?



Why?  If on AMD HTT clocking will not work?  Is it like olden days where the interface to devices are not locked and some point freezes or hdd becomes corrupt?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2016)

No bus locks


----------



## suraswami (Mar 8, 2016)

cdawall said:


> No bus locks



hmm then no point in OCing this thing, may be just for fun its ok.  Building a server, so I better leave it alone then.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 8, 2016)

cdawall said:


> What ram and are you on the as media controller or the amd one?


Uhhh.. G.skill 1600mhz 4GB single stick and...

how 2 find out.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2016)

suraswami said:


> hmm then no point in OCing this thing, may be just for fun its ok.  Building a server, so I better leave it alone then.



If you have something with a secondary Sata controller everything works well, both of mine run 107x21 24/7 without issues



Toothless said:


> Uhhh.. G.skill 1600mhz 4GB single stick and...
> 
> how 2 find out.



It's the port with the A designation so it'll be SATA A1 and SATA A2 instead of just SATA1 and SATA2


----------



## suraswami (Mar 8, 2016)

so plug in OS drive in SATA A1 and use an external Raid controller for main storage and VMs, will that work?

BTW how will it compare to a Phenom II x4 @ 2.5Ghz?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2016)

Should work fine and numbers wide this beats a phenom ii x4@3.6


----------



## suraswami (Mar 8, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Should work fine and numbers wide this beats a phenom ii x4@3.6



gaming don't care.

If you can find some links please post.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio (Mar 9, 2016)

suraswami said:


> Sure, Tustin store is out of 5350, they will get more this week, if I go back to the store, I can get one.  They have the sempron combo for $30 if that interests.


For the last few weeks I've been going they've been out of AM1 motherboards. 

I kind of what to put another system together even though I don't need it for anything (HTPC at best but I have 5 RPis sitting around).


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2016)

suraswami said:


> gaming don't care.
> 
> If you can find some links please post.



I ran some a while back between a 965be and my 5350


----------



## Toothless (Mar 9, 2016)

Wooo!











Now if I can get a tiny case, a small PSU, and a GTX950 SE then I have a cute little gaming rig.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2016)

Is it stable?


----------



## Toothless (Mar 9, 2016)

So far so good. Won't post at 120


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2016)

Sounds about the same as mine I think it's a board limitation


----------



## red_stapler (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah 115 was as far as that chip would go for me.


----------



## john_ (Mar 9, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Found one on ebay for under $40.





suraswami said:


> Sure, Tustin store is out of 5350, they will get more this week, if I go back to the store, I can get one.  They have the sempron combo for $30 if that interests.



I read this kind of prices and I want to go to the airport and get the first plane for the US.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 9, 2016)

I guess there's still some juice left on mine, I've seen a guy on 3dmark results that is running his at 2.7Ghz (130 BCLK) but I don't want to risk damaging the CPU or the board. It does everything I want as it is.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2016)

Does that asus board have a working graphics clocking section? I know the gigabyte one mentions having it, but it doesn't work.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 9, 2016)

Not that I know of. As far as I can tell by my 3dmark results  the graphics clock is tied to the BCLK with a 1:6 ratio, so mine is running at 750Mhz.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2016)

TRWOV said:


> Not that I know of. As far as I can tell by my 3dmark results  the graphics clock is tied to the BCLK with a 1:6 ratio, so mine is running at 750Mhz.



Interesting maybe I should look into one of these Asus ones or bitch at Asrock to see if they will give more bios options.

Edit: posted in their forums curious if it gets a response.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 9, 2016)

red_stapler said:


> Yeah 115 was as far as that chip would go for me.


Runs damn good and I'm waiting on a good deal on a SSD to pair up with it.


----------



## john_ (Mar 9, 2016)

2.6GHz. Nice. Really nice. 

As for the integrated GPU, I think the frequencies are locked and can't be changed.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 9, 2016)

This is the best I managed with mine. http://valid.canardpc.com/r9najb
Stable enough for BH bench at 134


----------



## suraswami (Mar 9, 2016)

Johan45 said:


> This is the best I managed with mine. http://valid.canardpc.com/r9najb
> Stable enough for BH bench at 134



at that speed and voltage what is the power consumption?


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 10, 2016)

No idea but better than an FX. ha ha. Still on the stock HS and temps were fine.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 10, 2016)

john_ said:


> 2.6GHz. Nice. Really nice.
> 
> As for the integrated GPU, I think the frequencies are locked and can't be changed.



The multi sure is but it does scale frecuencies when you increase the BCLK. At least that's my conclusion after looking at 3dmark results. An stock 5350 gets about 30,000 points on Icestorm, mine gets 42,000 which is too much of a difference for only CPU frecuency.




Johan45 said:


> This is the best I managed with mine. http://valid.canardpc.com/r9najb
> Stable enough for BH bench at 134



wow.... Maybe I should shoot for 130 at least


----------



## Toothless (Apr 9, 2016)

Anyone else hear about the 5370 getting released? Same TDP, $10 more, 0.2ghz faster than the 5350. Might be able to hit 2.4ghz if the blck feels just right.


----------



## john_ (Apr 9, 2016)

There is only one shop selling it in Greece and it doesn't have it available. It's just giving you the option to order it and wait for them to bring it. The price difference between the 5370 and 5350 is hilarious unfortunately. Well prices of AM1 is a total mess in the Greek market with 5150 being cheaper than 3850 and 5370 costing 20 euros more than 5350!

It does look available in the German market, Caseking for example, at 50 euros

https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=el&ie=UTF-8&u=https://www.caseking.de/amd-athlon-5370-4-core-2-20-ghz-kabini-radeon-r3-boxed-hpam-109.html&edit-text=


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 9, 2016)

Still no Beema... not that much interested :/


----------



## john_ (Apr 9, 2016)

Unfortunately no Beema. AMD could have beautiful quad core models in the AM1 platform by now and we are talking about quad cores with low power consumption and GCN GPUs. A 3GHz quad core Beema with no more than 25W TDP would have been a wonderful chip.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 9, 2016)

Yeah, I don't understand why AMD bothered with AM1 in the first place if they were going to abandon it right away. Make no mistakes, I love my 5350 but can't help to feel cheated somehow.


----------



## Frick (Apr 9, 2016)

AM1 nano-itx with dual NIC's and four SATA connectors = ultimate EVERYTHING.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 16, 2016)

Slapped another 4gb stick in the 5350 rig for 2x4 memsies. This thing gets pretty snappy with the ssd in there.


----------



## Recca29 (Apr 21, 2016)

I am running mine with 10GB RAM. have created a 4 GB RAMDrive for eclipse+JDK.
wanted to add a SSD but can't find a Pciex Expansion card. i have already used the 2 SATA ports with 2 HDDs.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 21, 2016)

Recca29 said:


> I am running mine with 10GB RAM. have created a 4 GB RAMDrive for eclipse+JDK.
> wanted to add a SSD but can't find a Pciex Expansion card. i have already used the 2 SATA ports with 2 HDDs.


----------



## Recca29 (Apr 21, 2016)

i can get a new MB at that price.


----------



## john_ (Apr 21, 2016)

Only 2 SATA ports, but at a more logical price
PCI E to SATA3 0 Three Generations PCIe SATA3 Expansion Card PCI E Adapter P5 | eBay $6.58


----------



## cdawall (Apr 21, 2016)

Recca29 said:


> i can get a new MB at that price.



The most sata ports any of these boards have is 4

On another note I am going to make one into a file server to replace my ancient seagate NAS (it has started making noise) who has a suggestion for a case the is reasonably small and can handle 4-6 3.5" HDD's?


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 21, 2016)

cdawall said:


> The most sata ports any of these boards have is 4
> 
> On another note I am going to make one into a file server to replace my ancient seagate NAS (it has started making noise) who has a suggestion for a case the is reasonably small and can handle 4-6 3.5" HDD's?



I run my unRAID server on a Node 304.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 22, 2016)

TRWOV said:


> I run my unRAID server on a Node 304.


+1

another option

Antec ISK-600

http://www.frys.com/product/7947080?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## Recca29 (Apr 24, 2016)

I will rather go with a PCIe SSD in a few months.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2016)

http://steamcommunity.com/games/Carmageddon_Reincarnation/announcements/detail/652264647500852765

Well we will see how this goes and to attach it to this I stream with steam to my AM1 boxes


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2016)

Well I have a second board and I am using it to do a NAS

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=11-112-458

Going to use that and the adaptec 5805 I have. That will allow a total of 12 drives between it and onboard, more than I will need. Plan is to replace my seagate single drive NAS it is starting to make noise. I can get 6 2TB drives cheap at work which means I can run raid 50. That and some lan teaming in server 08 I think I should be good even streaming 4K.


----------



## GLD (Jul 30, 2016)

What's the future for AM1 look like? Is the 5370 APU the end of the line for this socket?


----------



## Toothless (Jul 30, 2016)

It looks dead but hey hopefully Intel will bring something like this at cheap prices.

for once


----------



## ManofGod (Aug 29, 2016)

Toothless said:


> It looks dead but hey hopefully Intel will bring something like this at cheap prices.
> 
> for once



Well, the setup is still pretty good for what you can get out of it. I run my 24/7 as a Windows 10 Pro NAS. (I just used it as a file history backup and backup of my ripped dvd's.)


----------



## cdawall (Aug 29, 2016)

ManofGod said:


> Well, the setup is still pretty good for what you can get out of it. I run my 24/7 as a Windows 10 Pro NAS. (I just used it as a file history backup and backup of my ripped dvd's.)



I use mine for a similar, it even serves as the storage for my steam games right now. Plenty of umph to push things out over lan. I do wish the boards I grabbed had an intel nic instead of realtek however.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 4, 2016)

I use mine as a daily driver. I upgraded the SSD from 120GB to a 480GB model and I'm quite happy with it, I can play <2005 games with good settings and even edit videos (Corel VideoStudio supports OpenCL). Being overclocked to 2.5Ghz helps a lot though. At stock settings I don't know how good it would be.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 4, 2016)

It's the fifth time an Asrock AM1 board fails me...


----------



## ManofGod (Sep 4, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> It's the fifth time an Asrock AM1 board fails me...



stock or overclocked?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Sep 4, 2016)

cdawall said:


> The most sata ports any of these boards have is 4
> 
> On another note I am going to make one into a file server to replace my ancient seagate NAS (it has started making noise) who has a suggestion for a case the is reasonably small and can handle 4-6 3.5" HDD's?



Old post, I know, but I have seven drives, so I slapped in two 1x plain sata cards. Problem solved. I can even run the inhell dual gigabit network adapter at the same time. I don't know how that works being as there shouldn't be enough lanes, but it works.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 5, 2016)

ManofGod said:


> stock or overclocked?



Stock, they don't offer OC options.
They refuse to power up, or to boot. If they don't power up, you need to remove the CPU and place it again, if they don't boot, you need to do a clear cmos.
On two them that worked permanently, on other two the problem repeats, the fifth one looks dead.

Also used some MSI ones, they just work.


----------



## ManofGod (Sep 5, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> Stock, they don't offer OC options.
> They refuse to power up, or to boot. If they don't power up, you need to remove the CPU and place it again, if they don't boot, you need to do a clear cmos.
> On two them that worked permanently, on other two the problem repeats, the fifth one looks dead.
> 
> Also used some MSI ones, they just work.



Well, this is the board I have so maybe this is why I have had no issues: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130759


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 5, 2016)

Yeah, those are the only ones that gave me no problem. An Asus one had conectivity problems with it's USB 3 ports.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> It's the fifth time an Asrock AM1 board fails me...



Which board? I have three of the Asrock AM1-H's which all run pretty much 24/7, 2 of which are overclocked, none of which have had any issues.



GoldenX said:


> Stock, they don't offer OC options.
> They refuse to power up, or to boot. If they don't power up, you need to remove the CPU and place it again, if they don't boot, you need to do a clear cmos.
> On two them that worked permanently, on other two the problem repeats, the fifth one looks dead.
> 
> Also used some MSI ones, they just work.



They offer OC options if you update the BIOS.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 6, 2016)

One is an AM1B-M, the others are AM1B-ITX.
The AM1B-M works fine for some time (some hours or a day) and then it doesn't boot anymore. Already tested the CPU in one of the others.
The ITX ones do what I posted earlier. Besides that, they work fine.

All of them are running Sempron 2650s.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 6, 2016)

I so want to build one of these systems but I just dont know what id use it for lol

I found this and Im so tempted to buy it! http://www.scorptec.com.au/product/CPU/AMD_Socket_AM1/55387-SD3850JAHMBOX


----------



## Toothless (Sep 6, 2016)

Melvis said:


> I so want to build one of these systems but I just dont know what id use it for lol
> 
> I found this and Im so tempted to buy it! http://www.scorptec.com.au/product/CPU/AMD_Socket_AM1/55387-SD3850JAHMBOX


Storage server, media center, run an old os for nostalgic gaming, you have choices. I run mine as a game bot host/voice chat rig with little gaming.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> One is an AM1B-M, the others are AM1B-ITX.
> The AM1B-M works fine for some time (some hours or a day) and then it doesn't boot anymore. Already tested the CPU in one of the others.
> The ITX ones do what I posted earlier. Besides that, they work fine.
> 
> All of them are running Sempron 2650s.



Must be the slight model difference, from what I could tell the only difference between the AM1B and AM1H is the legacy ports on the back and lack of DC in. Maybe its a PSU issue? Heavy ripple will cause all of the issues you described.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 6, 2016)

Mmm, it could very well be that. Gonna check it, thanks.


----------



## Recca29 (Sep 13, 2016)

TRWOV said:


> I use mine as a daily driver. I upgraded the SSD from 120GB to a 480GB model and I'm quite happy with it, I can play <2005 games with good settings and even edit videos (Corel VideoStudio supports OpenCL). Being overclocked to 2.5Ghz helps a lot though. At stock settings I don't know how good it would be.


<2005 games. i was played dead-space 3 on it.

*edit*: @ Stock clocks


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 13, 2016)

Recca29 said:


> <2005 games. i was played dead-space 3 on it.
> 
> *edit*: @ Stock clocks



Wooo... even better. To tell the truth I haven't tried anything that requires GPUs better than an HD4650 (which I think is about on part with my OCed HD8400 IGP) but if you could play DS3 I guess I could try too


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it can run MGSV with no problems (on reduced settings), heck I'm running it on a Celeron N3050.
The IGP is DX12 and Vulkan capable, should be a lot better than a DX10.1 GPU.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 13, 2016)

Well yeah, but it's only got 128 SPs.  GCN SPs are around 65% more powerful than the old VLIW5 SPs (<HD6000 series) so by a rough calculation I assumed my HD8400 OCed to 720Mhz  would be around on par with the HD4650 (320 VLIW5 SPs @ 600Mhz, 700Mhz DDR3 memory), maybe slightly less.  Anyway, I'm quite amazed at how capable the little chip is.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 14, 2016)

Not counting compatibility.
Yeah, they truly are. 
Imagine if Intel and Nvidia developed an APU similar to the AM1s, Skylake ULP Celeron with Pascal graphics...


----------



## Melvis (Sep 14, 2016)

Im going to buy this case tonight 

https://www.pccasegear.com/products...mini-itx-chassis-with-150w-80-plus-bronze-psu


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 14, 2016)

I have that same case, just from another manufacturer with a different front panel. Pretty good case for an AM1 rig.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 14, 2016)

Anyone pair their AM1 rig with a high end GPU?  I'm tempted to try it.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 14, 2016)

I've tried a Sempron 2650 with my HD7750. Bottleneck, but it's just a dual core.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 14, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> I've tried a Sempron 2650 with my HD7750. Bottleneck, but it's just a dual core.


Of course an AM1 rig will bottleneck but like, I'm wondering if 1080p gaming is still doable.


----------



## Flux (Sep 14, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Of course an AM1 rig will bottleneck but like, I'm wondering if 1080p gaming is still doable.


Here is a video I saw the other day where a guy paired it with a 380X and it runs Doom at 1080p on medium/high.










I have an AM1H with Athlon 5350 arriving either Friday or Monday and plan to try it with my 750 TI.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 14, 2016)

Flux said:


> Here is a video I saw the other day where a guy paired it with a 380X and it runs Doom at 1080p on medium/high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watch Jayz quite often and while yeah he used a 380x I'm tempted to try one of my 780's in it.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 14, 2016)

If Vulkan and DX12 prospere...


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 15, 2016)

I'd say that a 5350/70 and an  270/370 would be a good match. Anything above would be bottlenecked by the CPU and PCIe 4x slot.


----------



## Thefumigator (Sep 15, 2016)

I own two 5350, one on ultra affordable (like 25 bucks) ECS KAM1-I
and the other on Asrock AM1B-M.

One of these replaced an old AMD C-50 Zacate system. It's doing surveillance camera, development server, and storage 24/7. The other is going to be my analog video capture system.

These systems must run on 80plus PSU if you want to make sure it will be stable with such overall low power consumption


----------



## Melvis (Sep 15, 2016)

TRWOV said:


> I have that same case, just from another manufacturer with a different front panel. Pretty good case for an AM1 rig.



Indeed it would....but sadly I wont be putting in a AM1 system just yet, I forgot that my gf's old PC parts are itx so ill be putting them in instead its a intel Pentium Anniversary CPU and ill OC it to 4GHz. 8GB RAM, Brand new Samsung EVO 750 120GB SSD and a 1TB Storage HDD, running Linux of some kind


----------



## Flux (Sep 16, 2016)

My AM1H/5350 arrived today and has been running good so far. Everything I've tested has been using a 90 watt Asus laptop adapter in the DC input socket.

Windows 7 installed fine on an Intel 80gb SSD on the ASM1061 once I got it to find the driver. Once that was done I tried some video cards to see if they would work. The 9300 GS I tried at first wouldn't boot. However the GT 330 I tried did, and even my 750 Ti. I didn't want to stress test with the 750 on 90 watts, so I stuck with the 330 for overclocking the CPU.

I set the bus to 120 at first with 1.3V and it wouldn't boot past the startup screen. Once I got back into settings and changed it to 115 though it has been stable in the stress tests I've tried with the Vcore at 1.256-1.268. I had a kill-a-watt hooked up to get an idea of how much power it used:

Stock idle: 15 watt
Stock idle with GT 330: 25 watt
Stock GT 330 with cpu burner and furmark: 79 watt
OC stress test with GT 330: 30 watt

I have a 150 watt adapter if I decide to use the 750 ti in here. I'm not sure yet if I want to use the board's DC power or a PicoPSU for that much. If not, I have a GT 730 that uses only 25 watt that is currently in a J1900 system. I can move it over and once my Alpine M1 comes in next week, have a quiet machine that can do some light gaming.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 16, 2016)

I was thinking of putting in a 5870 with my 5350 and seeing how that'll go.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 20, 2016)

Its built! but its not a AM1 system (yet) but you get to see the case anyway with everything installed  This time in the right thread


----------



## Toothless (Sep 20, 2016)

git dat intel infidelity outta here :L


----------



## Melvis (Sep 20, 2016)

Toothless said:


> git dat intel infidelity outta here :L



lol I know i know, if I had a AMD AM1 system here id use it but I dont yet, gotta use what I already have!


----------



## Recca29 (Sep 21, 2016)

i am thinking of buying a new system and getting back my 270x that i loaned to a friend. 
now i am thinking of putting the 270x with my 5350 before putting it in the main rig.


----------



## Recca29 (May 5, 2017)

Added a 750ti.


----------



## Toothless (May 5, 2017)

I'm tempted to find a cheap case and PSU so I can stick my 780 with my 5350.


----------



## john_ (May 5, 2017)

Why not sell the 780 and buy a smaller more energy efficient card?

On the other hand if you can undervolt it, instead of just underclocking it, it could make of a fun combination.  It's pretty power efficient in most cases, so undervolting/underclocking it in 3D it could make it much more efficient when running 3D. With 5350 not being the fastest processor in the world, it could make sense to limit how much the card tries to produce frames when in 3D.


----------



## Jhelms (May 5, 2017)

Never saw this old AM1 owners club post. My little AM1H-ITX micro PC is still up and rocking  Built in August of 2014 as a basic internet / surfing / streaming / office software machine. Has not really left me wanting in this respect. But more demanding software and she shows her limits. Not much of an OC on this board running a meanwell powersupply and having bios option limitations - but noticeably more snappy than default at 2.3ish ghz  

This machine will be replaced as a primary business machine sometime this year as I am gathering parts for a ryzen 1700 build. This PC will be put to task on some measurement equipment and also as a streaming player to another monitor in the office.


----------



## Toothless (May 5, 2017)

john_ said:


> Why not sell the 780 and buy a smaller more energy efficient card?
> 
> On the other hand if you can undervolt it, instead of just underclocking it, it could make of a fun combination.  It's pretty power efficient in most cases, so undervolting/underclocking it in 3D it could make it much more efficient when running 3D. With 5350 not being the fastest processor in the world, it could make sense to limit how much the card tries to produce frames when in 3D.


Because I already have the 780? No point to go through the trouble to sell and buy another card when I already have it and the 5350 has already been enough to run a 380.


----------



## Jhelms (May 5, 2017)

I shamelessly tossed a little cash toward my micro pc today thanks to this thread bringing back memories  Just to tinker a bit more after a few years of solid service. One of those... it is really fun to try and drive a slow car fast sort of things. I plan to build a second one for a project so can use my wasted processor and ram for it. Ordered in a 5370 and some gskill CL9 2133. Right now using corsair vengeance LP 1600 which I think has always held this little machine back. Want to see what I can do to get all I can out of the AM1H mobo on a brick power supply. Did not spend much on these new parts so will see how it goes. If I make it to 2.5ghz I will be happy. Just fun to play with I guess.


----------



## Recca29 (May 6, 2017)

looking forward to your new build.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 7, 2017)

Mine is still going as my file server / TS / Automated backup box.

Been on continuously since i bought it in 2014. The corsair psu has been really good


----------



## john_ (May 7, 2017)

Using mine as an HTPC and it is really great. The only problem is that 1080p h265 is just too much for the Sempron 3850. I was hopping to get a cheap 5350 some time in the future, but on eBay prices are ridiculous. They look like going up instead of going down.

Have anyone tried h265 1080p videos with a 5150 or 5350? Any idea what is the minimum frequency to play those videos smoothly? I am talking about cases where using only the integrated GPU, which I guess means with no gpu hardware acceleration. Just the CPU.


----------



## Jhelms (May 8, 2017)

I have never had a problem with any 1080P videos at all on my 5350 setup. Streaming has never been an issue either. Basically anything outside of gaming the little box just does.


----------



## john_ (May 8, 2017)

Garage1217 said:


> I have never had a problem with any 1080P videos at all on my 5350 setup. Streaming has never been an issue either. Basically anything outside of gaming the little box just does.


h26*5*? That would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Jhelms (May 17, 2017)

Received the gskill sniper 2133 to replace the corsair LP 1600.

After tweaking and tuning, she now sits at 2423. I noticed when set in bios to 114 bclk, it tests at 115.4. This is using the stock heatsink and a slower / quiet fan. Temp is not the issue - Max I saw was 48c. Prime errors quite fast beyond bclk of 115.4 on 2 workers only so it does not seem to be temp related. I think that is it for this chip and board. Just no more voltage to give the chip on this mobo. Setting is for 1.3 but looking at the measurements, I see 1.26 - 1.27ish load or no load. Maybe the 5370 will be more stable when it comes in. It already has a multiplier of 22 (which I do not think can be raised) which would be a drop in 2538mhz if it runs at the exact same settings (no reason for it not to). If I get lucky, maybe it can be pushed into the 2.6ghz range.

After tweaking the ram, I found it rock solid stable at 8 8 8 22 33 / around 1850ish once the ceiling above was reached on the 5350

Looking at the board under load with a thermal camera on the AM1H-ITX AsRock mobo, the inductors near the voltage regs for the DC input got very hot. I heatsinked each one. There is also a chip just forward (towards the ram) between the bios dip8 and the first ram stick that got quite hot as well. Did not look to close as to what the chip was for. Other than that, only one reg in the power phase section got really hot under load.

One detail many overlook when overclocking an AM1 - Many hit the 104 / 105 bclk brick wall in which the PC will not boot beyond this setting. This is because you are using the cpu internal sata controller. If your mobo has them, move your ssd or hard drive over to the second sata header which has a dedicated controller. On the AM1H-ITX these are marked with an A1 and A2... something like that. The CPU sata controller is marked sata 1 or 2. When you do this, you have to set in the bios to boot from windows boot manager first. Do not select to boot straight from your drive or windows will not load.

The only downside to this is a slightly slower overall read / write speed. Instead of 550/550ish you will see a max of 450/450ish. Not that it is noticeable at all.  However, all of the sudden you can break through that 104/105ish barrier with ease.

Boring without photos so I will take some tonight.

In short - was fun tweaking this old turd. Still some life left in it!

John_ I will have to find a h265 file. I cannot imagine it would have any issue, especially if you OC a bit.


----------



## john_ (May 17, 2017)

You can go over that brick wall at 105MHz, by choosing IDE mode instead of SATA mode. That's how I got my Sempron to 1625MHz.


----------



## Jhelms (May 17, 2017)

john_ said:


> You can go over that brick wall at 105MHz, by choosing IDE mode instead of SATA mode. That's how I got my Sempron to 1625MHz.


But no ahci features in that mode. If your mobo has a second sata controller - best to just go to that and keep it in ahci mode. If no 2nd controller and you want to OC, then yes, IDE is your option.


----------



## Recca29 (May 17, 2017)

Tried to play Mass Effect Andromeda on low settings. did not work.


----------



## john_ (May 17, 2017)

Garage1217 said:


> But no ahci features in that mode. If your mobo has a second sata controller - best to just go to that and keep it in ahci mode. If no 2nd controller and you want to OC, then yes, IDE is your option.



Agreed and yes, that's the case with me. I am using the AM1 for video playback and watching sports online, so I don't need top performance and all the features from storage. But having gone with a Sempron I do need all the processing power I can get from the SOC. What I couldn't ever guess are the prices for the Athlon models. Athlons where selling for as low as 33 euros here a year ago, and now they are selling for about 60 (the 5150). It's crazy.


----------



## Jhelms (May 17, 2017)

john_ said:


> Agreed and yes, that's the case with me. I am using the AM1 for video playback and watching sports online, so I don't need top performance and all the features from storage. But having gone with a Sempron I do need all the processing power I can get from the SOC. What I couldn't ever guess are the prices for the Athlon models. Athlons where selling for as low as 33 euros here a year ago, and now they are selling for about 60 (the 5150). It's crazy.


Indeed - not sure why prices have gone crazy on these. I decided not to build a 2nd machine - will just stick with this and focus funds on the new build. So I will have this 5350 for sale soon along with the stock heatsink / fan I use now. Will also be tossing up the corsair LP 1600 ram. Will do that in a couple weeks once all is settled with the 5370.


----------



## Jhelms (May 18, 2017)

Photos of the slow fun the other day  Impressed with the cpu-z ranking for the 5350 when pushed. I expected far worse 
Single threaded:






Multi Threaded:





Thermal image of the little rig screaming away best it could. Stock heatsink seems WAY more than OK and adequate. Will see if the upgraded one I bought does anything better.


----------

